

Crosswalk - josephwegner
https://crosswalk-project.org/

======
wmf
After digging into the FAQ I see this is intended for Android. I guess CEF is
probably better suited for desktop apps.

~~~
xbryanx
Thanks for pointing this out. It's difficult to discover by just browsing the
homepage. I was really hoping that this would be a desktop system. Are there
any tools like this that are targeted at Mac OS or Windows?

~~~
jrnkntl
You might want to take a look at node-webkit then

[https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit](https://github.com/rogerwang/node-
webkit)

------
robbles
This is pretty cool. Sounds like an alternative to PhoneGap/Cordova for high
performance apps on Android. It appears it's meant to address the problem of
building something like a mobile game with WebGL.

~~~
darktears
It does support WebGL indeed. It's not an alternative of PhoneGap/Cordova in
fact it's a PhoneGap/Cordova++ as Crosswalk is compatible with the Cordova
APIs. Instead of using the Java Android WebView it uses the Crosswalk View to
render the contents.

~~~
robbles
How is it compatible, specifically? Do you replicate the same API in the
skeleton app you distribute? Or is it possible to drop the Crosswalk View into
a Cordova app directly?

~~~
darktears
[https://github.com/crosswalk-project/crosswalk-cordova-
andro...](https://github.com/crosswalk-project/crosswalk-cordova-android) we
use upstream cordova and replace the Java WebView by our own. You would need
to repackage your app.

------
Zuph
I would love to see something like this for embedded Linux applications
(Platforms like BeagleBone or Raspberry Pi), without the overhead of X11,
rather than just Android/Tizen/et al.

------
Dorian-Marie
I think that some screenshots would help to understand how the final product
is rendered.

~~~
sitkack
How about some downloadable sample apps I can build?

~~~
darktears
[https://crosswalk-project.org/#documentation/samples](https://crosswalk-
project.org/#documentation/samples)

would that be ok?

~~~
sitkack
That is great!

